# Naruto, Luffy and Ichigo



## Sahil (Jun 21, 2009)

This is my first coloring with soft shading... any critique and comments are welcome...

*Naruto, Luffy and Ichigo*

_*click on image for download in full size from deviantart*_
​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2009)

Damn! It´s great.

Nice work.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a good shounen heroes picture, I don't usually read one piece but I like how you colored them. lineart might need a bit more precision and detail but the overall is good. I like.

Keep it up


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh wow, that's fantastic! Let us see if my +Rep can be handed out...


_The answer was YES._


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 21, 2009)

you did a good job. i like how you put their rivals in the sword reflection


----------



## Rika (Jun 21, 2009)

*Reps*

That's really good. I mean, _really _good. 

Nice coloring too. I like the reflections in Ichi's sword.

My only slight negative is that Byakuya looks a little strange. Just a little


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 21, 2009)

I really like it

I love the how you have three  characters on Zangetsu. I know Byakuya and Sasuke, but don't read One piece so not sure who the other is. Byakuya's face looks off, otherwise the other characters i know look good


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jun 21, 2009)

thats some awesome work ...(you should have put Captain Kid for Luffy though, since Dragon isnt a rival to luffy)

+reps


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow. Really nice! I like the colouring, has a nice soft look to it


----------



## Sahil (Jun 22, 2009)

thank you guys for all comments and reps... pek



Tenacious Lee said:


> (you should have put Captain Kid for Luffy though, since Dragon isnt a rival to luffy)



this is not my original fanart...
yeah kid is a good rival of luffy but not major i think... maybe dragon will become the major rival of luffy bcoz he's the most wanted man.. and also i guess blackbeard is best rival right now... but this is an old fanart of Mazaiko .. he choosed luffy's father..


----------

